# Flounder...Where and how to catch em?



## zaraspook04 (Apr 30, 2011)

Asking for help here!!! I fish inshore and am curious what areas I need to target to catch some flounder.

Near shell beds?
Near sandy bottoms?
Where two creeks run together in main channel?
What water depth?

Thanks for any advice!!!!


----------



## deadline34 (Apr 30, 2011)

*flounder*

I catch flounder mostly from the bank.  I live near a sound that has a river tide.  They like a sand bottom...although I have caught them near oysters while fishing for trout.  From the bank I use live mud minnows on about a 2 ft. leader with a 2 oz egg sinker above the swivel attaching the leader to the line.  I cast out and let the bait flow out with the tide while I slowly reel in the line.  If the movement stops I wait a few seconds and then set the hook.  Can't tell you how many flounder I have caught this way.


----------



## Mweathers (May 1, 2011)

Flounders are ambush feeders.  Mouths of creeks, curves around oyster rakes, any place bait might be pushed past them.   Mud Minnows are the very best bait.  Slow fished on the bottom, let the fish take the bait (wait till you almost can't stand it anymore) and set the hook.   

I find outgoing tide to be the best.

Mike


----------



## FOD (May 2, 2011)

Structure,like all the inshore I do.If you ain't losin' rigs,you ain't fishing right.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (May 3, 2011)

Christmas Creek. Your welcome.................lol


----------



## Bryannecker (May 3, 2011)

*Flatfishing*



Mweathers said:


> Flounders are ambush feeders.  Mouths of creeks, curves around oyster rakes, any place bait might be pushed past them.   Mud Minnows are the very best bait.  Slow fished on the bottom, let the fish take the bait (wait till you almost can't stand it anymore) and set the hook.
> 
> I find outgoing tide to be the best.
> 
> Mike



This captain is absolutely correct in all that he says.

I look for choke points in creeks and inlets and fish that area but with live shrimp and circle hooks.  So, I do not have to set the hook...just keep a tight line and you will get him or her as the case may be.  Water depth is immaterial in most cases.  Shallows or deep areas both hold them.

Offshore can hold them, also!  Wrecks and reefs are hang-outs for the flatfish as well.  Some of the largest which I have boated have been from nearshore areas.  They usually lay on the outskirts of the wreck or reef.  Once, I got a double hook-up with a big flattie and a nice trigger at the Cat Reef.  Finally, most folks do not target them,  but catch this as an incidental situation.  Gigging is the real way to fill a cooler.  Hope this is educational in nature for you!
GOOD LUCK!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## zaraspook04 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice!!!! I actually caught my first one this past weekend. It was only a 10 incher, but man what a great fighting fish!!!!! And it was a totally different bit. It picked up the shrimp and just swam off with it. Not the usual quick hit like that of a trout. Mweathers I know now what you mean in "wait till you almost can't stand it anymore." Thanks again guys!!


----------



## goldenboyga (May 4, 2011)

also try finger mullet (small mullet around 6 - 8 inchs), you'll think they are too big..you'll be surprised.


----------

